

Ask HN: what is a simple link saving app? - codecondo

I&#x27;m looking for something incredibly simple, something that has a Chrome extension and saves only the link - which I can then access from the apps dashboard or whatever.<p>No need for categories or tags, simple date&#x2F;link will do.
======
tonyblundell
Chrome bookmarks are sync'ed between your chrome devices automatically.

Kippt is good ([https://kippt.com/](https://kippt.com/)).

------
gcb0
Delicious. It's the most encompassing subsystem.proof that it'sgood is that
Yahoo had it and did nothing. Heh.

I use it on every browser and device.

